# 09' BASS tournament results summary



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=m5K0QPM57v0=&tabid=6145

DoBass anglers (electric & gas) making a STRONG showing in TOP 10 & TOP 20 reported bigbass catches in Ohio !!!! Over 50% in both big catagories were our anglers!!!

FISH GREEN!!!!

nip

ps- just saw them recently posted...


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

thats interesting, i wonder why my big bass from last year wasnt included. it was caught in a mega bass open. 5.7 lbs. would have been good enough for 7th.


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Voluntary reporting by the director lordpunk.

Interesting report but 5.84 hours to catch a keeper at Mosquito?!? I guess it's difficult to count all the unweighed bags. If you pay, you weigh! ...for the benefit of more accurate info.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

fishin4five said:


> Voluntary reporting by the director lordpunk.
> 
> Interesting report but 5.84 hours to catch a keeper at Mosquito?!? I guess it's difficult to count all the unweighed bags. If you pay, you weigh! ...for the benefit of more accurate info.


How do you take into consideration all of the keepers that were culled as far as accurate info goes though? This is just a good ballpark report. 

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Given each tournament has a set limit per team &/or angler in a set amount of time to fish. There is accuracy for overall comparitive purposes. 

The rating doesn't litterally mean an expectation for catches per hour.

Indeed non-reported catches, whether by angler choice to not weigh or culling, is not included...in any of the data from any reporting group.

Days like this: http://dobass.com/09NOAA/MOSQ1/41109.html

average into days like this: http://dobass.com/09NOAA/MOSQ2/70709.html

The larger the #'s in both- events and participants for each lake will provide a better overall picture for comparisions.

It's like when I get on the scales in April compared to November...the numbers don't lie- no more Oreo Blizzards for me :C


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Nip when you order those oreo blizzards you have to ask the girl nicely to take the calories out lol. BD


----------

